# New build help please



## lilbay (Jul 5, 2007)

As you all know I lost my other system. With the help of the members here though I have learned a lot. One big thing is to spend the money and be patient.
So I wish to ask help again in what would be best for me. I know nothing about what goes with what which is best etc.
I prefer to put together parts as I doubt I will find a already built with what I want for a price I can deal with.

The things I do with my computer consist of online use, word processing letters, etc. an playing My Sims 2 game. Which I am strongly addicted to so the things I require will need to play that game an play it with all EP's installed (as well as future EP's that will come) As well as play with a good bit of custom content installed in the game. :grin:


My needs are simple really.
I need a processor that is Better then a 2.0. I am thinking something between 2.40 and 3.00. Same time I do not wish to buy a cheap one that will not last so I am happy with 2.40. AMD has been the constant in systems here in my home I am open to your thoughts and experience.

Power supply I want the best I do NOT want this to happen again.

The case I am not picky I am not needing a lot of lights and see through stuff I just want it to be a GOOD one that maybe helps keep my system safe and cool


Motherboard I know diddly about them I leave this in You alls hands


Video card
I MUST have at Least 256 MB dedicated memory or better It also MUST be a Radeon I do not care for Nvidea cards when it comes to playing The Sims 2 many have had issues with Nvidea and their games. I have always used Radeon and would like to stay with it.
My last system had a 9550 Radeon with 256 MB on it Played the game well. I know the 9550 is a older card so I would like to upgrade that a bit.


I would like a CD player and a DVD burner as my son will be getting this in Feb 08 when I build my real dream machine :grin: He does a lot of movie burning and Well I do a lot of CD file burning for my Sims files and graphics I make So ??? I leave this to you all.

hard drives
I am happy with one nice size one I had a 120 and a 40 on the old machine. I am thinking a 250 GB would work Great.

Memory I Need 2 GB. I know that means No future add ons in most cases because every thing I have looked at except the 1500.00 machines have only 2 memory slots.

I do need a OS would prefer to stay with XP pro. I do not wish to go to Vista at this time until they get that all worked out and drivers all updated and working etc.


Also I am not informed or up to speed regarding fans? cooling?? etc so any advice is helpful

Because I am building mid month instead of the 1st of August I will have my settlement check which will mean more money to spend on it.
So anywhere from 600 to 800.00
Is that doable?

If I missed any needed parts please let me know.


Again MANY thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

Take a look at this:

GIGABYTE GA-N650SLI-DS4 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044

Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 Allendale 2.0GHz 2M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - $139
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115014

Crucial 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 533 (PC2 4200) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - $89
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146569

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD2500KS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - $65
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144701

ASUS 18X DVD±R DVD Burner with 14X DVD-RAM Write and LightScribe Black PATA Model - $28
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135148

EVGA GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - $115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085

SeaSonic S12 Energy Plus SS-550HT ATX12V / EPS12V 550W Power Supply - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027

COOLER MASTER Elite RC-330-KKR1 Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 350W Power Supply - $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119118

The RAM has been tested as compatible with that board to avoid memory compatibility issues. Everything else is compatible. 

Also, that PSU is top of the line, but if you want to go SLI later, then you will probably want to upgrade it. If you increase the budget, there will be more room for a future proof PSU. 

Depending on your taste for case looks, you will probably end up selecting another case. Just remember that it should have at least a rear 120mm fan and a side air duct. Also, look for tool free drive bays and metal construction. This case has a PSU in it, but you shouldn't use it.

The total is $746. That should leave enough room for shipping charges.


----------



## lilbay (Jul 5, 2007)

Only issue I have there is that card. I would really Like to stay with Radeon.
Just a prefernce I have.:grin:

Also you say a little more the power supply can be upgraded how much more?

By the way the comments on the hard drive worry me a bit.

Also the processor comments speak of heat issues?


Sorry NOT trying to second guess you after all you have far more knowledge than I do. You can not learn if you do not ask though.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you want to go SLI, then you should look at the S12 650w, and a 750w for the 8800GTS, GTX, or Ultra.

Honestly, ATI really had the market with the X1k series, but if you are going to get a DX to card, you really should get an nVidia card. 

ATI had a flaw in its pipeline layout where shader instructions can only be executed in groups of 5, so the GPU will have to wait until until it can accumulate 5 instructions to execute. This makes the real world performance of ATI cards compared to nVidia cards much lower than the theoretical performance of the ATI cards, which is actually higher.

So, you will be better off with nVidia until ATI improves their GPUs. Check out some benchmarks:
Older: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/504/3/
Newer: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/507/3/

The E4400 is very cool, so heat shouldn't be an issue at all on the stock cooler at stock speeds. I would look at upgrading the processor later after the price drops rather than overclocking because you can get a cheap upgrade in quarter 3.


----------



## lilbay (Jul 5, 2007)

I will do some checking on the forums see what cards it was Nvidia wise that was causing the issues. I believe there was the 6600 series or something to this effect in the number.
I think it was 6600 or something to that effect So I will see what type issues if any are showing for the game with 8800. 
i will look up the other info on the power supplies as well
i have made a WL at New Egg with the build saved so I do not lose the info.

Thanks Again


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats a great system that Matt has put together, the only thing that i MIGHT change is the case. It comes with a power supply and you might get a better one with no power supply at the same price


----------

